# Blasc funktioniert bei mir nicht!



## Idril (5. März 2005)

Also,ich habe mir gestern Blasc downgeloadet weil ich das eigentlich für eine ziemlich gute Idee halte (Hier mal mein Lob an die 3 coder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )Jedoch habe ich das Problem,das ich heute immer noch nicht auf der Homepage zu finden bin...!Ich habe mich gestern ca. gegen 2 Uhr ausgelogged,und wollte heute nachsehn ob ich schon drin bin,leider immer noch nicht!Einstellungen sind alle korrekt denk ich!Es kommt auch das kurze Fenster nachdem ich WoW geschlossen habe das es upgeloadet wird!Ich hab gelesen das es sein kann das es bis zu 10 Minuten dauert,aber fast 12 Stunden sind dann doch etwas zu lang ;-) Was könnte das sein!?

Ja,ich nutze den deutschen Client,also daran kanns net liegen!

Edit: Ich sollte vielleicht noch dazusagen,das ich hinter nem Router sitze,da die Ports 21 und 80 jedoch Standardports sind,die Blasc verwendet,sind diese schon von vorn herein am Router freigeschalten!

Edit nr. 2: Hab grad gesehen das bei der Charakterauswahl unter AddOns bei Blasc Versionskonflikt steht,was kann man da machen?


Edit nr. 3: hihi...habs behoben..hab grad bisschen gestöbert und gesehen das ich bei AddOns den Check abhacken soll,nun gings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoYoT3 (5. März 2005)

den haken ganz oben weg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann überprüft er die versionen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idril (5. März 2005)

CoYoT3 schrieb:
			
		

> den haken ganz oben weg machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Yup,hab ich grad rausgefunden,danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

